# red lava stone



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

Does any one know if this stuff buffers ph?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am not sure it buffers pH but it is very rough on fish. I had some a long time ago and my fish when flashing or being chased would really rough themselves up. It is very nice though. I loved the look.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I wouldn't have it in my tank for the reasons mentioned above. As well it looks unnatural. Most rock you find in water in nature will be fairly smooth.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want a buffer, put crushed coral in your filters. Forcing the water past the buffer material will dissolve it faster than rocks in the tank.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Does any one know if this stuff buffers ph?


No, it does not.


----------

